

Attention Wantrepreneurs: Here is the ONE thing you are missing - gregmuender
http://pando.com/2014/12/21/attention-wantpreneurs-heres-the-one-thing-you-are-missing-and-its-not-a-fundraising-round/

======
mtmail
summary: find a co-founder

